# Plain and simple photo setup



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 5, 2005)

I hold a reflector above the pens and direct reflected light on to the top of the pen. I couldn't figure how to do that and take a picture of my setup at the same time.


----------



## woodwish (Jun 5, 2005)

Ron, thanks for the photos.  After going back and looking at your pen photos it all goes together.  I think I will try a similar system myself in the next few days.  Still don't want to really get back in the shop with this wood allergy rash but maybe I could go take some photos just to do something other than sit around reading and scratching.  Thanks for the insight on the setup.  Did you buy that gradiated backdrop paper or did you make it yourself?  The way it goes from white to black is really nice.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 6, 2005)

I made the background, I have a color lazer printer that prints up to 12"x18".

There are photo supply store that sells simular (maybe even better) backgrounds


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice looking setup Ron.


----------

